#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Dude nao pinga

## hellis

Ola pessoal, estou agora confugurando o dude em meu provedor por enquanto so no meu pc msm, ele aparece o trafego e tudo mas nao ping. Pq sera isso??

Enviado via ASUS_Z00AD usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Murilopeixotoalmeida

Você instalou o dude dentro do se MK? se sim... Vc consegue pingar suas antenas de dentro do MK? As versões do MK e Dude são as mesmas?

----------


## hellis

As versoes sao diferentes.. o dude é o 4 beta e o mikrotik 3.0

Enviado via ASUS_Z00AD usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alextaws

use a versão 3.6

----------

